# Attention! I am going to need your eyes people!!



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, and the thing about all those white petals are that they are only present for a few weeks during the spring before they fall off, which was one of the main reasons why I took a lot of them (the very strange thing is that the smell of them heavily reminds me of semen). I thought the white petals were a very good symbol of springtime.


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm going to decide between 2 and 4 and say 2 because I noticed the traffic cone in the back of 4. (x


----------

